# Funny Meme on Texts



## DMcFadden (Apr 23, 2016)

Regardless of your position on the TR vs. the CT, this was a funny meme, found on Facebook.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 24, 2016)

I realize the page is devoted to humor. Still, I personally found the implications of the meme to be slightly offensive. What was worse, though, is the onslaught of disrespect and childish attacks I received upon admonishing the poster to be a little more careful. Needless to say, that unrepentant behavior (not the meme) caused me to cease following the page.


----------



## JohnGill (Apr 26, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I realize the page is devoted to humor. Still, I personally found the implications of the meme to be slightly offensive. What was worse, though, is the onslaught of disrespect and childish attacks I received upon admonishing the poster to be a little more careful. Needless to say, that unrepentant behavior (not the meme) caused me to cease following the page.



Well that's a bit of a mischaracterization of what happened. I'm including a link to the the fb page Presbyterian Memes so people can read for themselves. 

https://www.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1538417243127805&substory_index=0&id=1386972471605617


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, I'm not on Facebook, the link doesn't work for me, I haven't a clue what the dispute is about, and I don't really care much.

But a general reminder anyway:

If there is a blog war, controversy, or a facebook dispute, or whatever, those things stay where they are. 

In other words, we try not to bring disputes from other boards or media over here.

Certainly theological topics posted elsewhere may be fair game for reference, but we are careful not to allow an actual dispute among parties to spill over here for members to engage in.


----------



## Taylor (May 21, 2016)

JohnGill said:


> Well that's a bit of a mischaracterization of what happened.



How so?


----------

